# distorsión en subwoofer.



## joshdvd (Ene 31, 2011)

una consulta,

tengo un amigo que tiene un juego de un subwoofer y dos parlantes de computadora, que funcionan a 12v ca, y los puso en el vehiculo lo cual enciende bien. pero hay algo raro.

en su vehiculo, al subir el volumen al menos al 25% el sonido del woofer distorciona terriblemente (sólo el woofer), el cual, probamos en mi vehiculo, y esa distorcion empieza al menos al 75% de volumen

ambos radios son pioneer, y tienen salidas rca en la parte de atrás. en ninguno de los casos se le mete ruido del motor, ni de cualquier luz... simplemente, al subir al cierto nivel el volumen del aparato, distorciona... incluso con el reproductor en pausa (osea, sin enviarle alguna señal de audio) XD

cosa que conectado a la compu, y al toma con su transformador, se sube a 100% y suenan de maravilla.

otra cosa que me llamó la atención, es que en mi vehiculo, sólo enciende conectando + y -, y en el vehiculo del broder, con sólo conectar el +, enciende el aparato...

algun comentario? sugerencia? o consejo sobre como eliminar o reducir la distorción?, o hay algo que no se tomó en cuenta a la hora de conectar el aparato?




como dato adicional, el woofer trae su amplificador dentro, que funciona a 12v.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Los aparatos no funcionan con un solo polo . . . así que algo han conectado que . . .

EDITO : quizás la salida del equipo de tu amigo sea en puente , entonces ahí vienen los problemas.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 31, 2011)

joshdvd dijo:


> otra cosa que me llamó la atención, es que en mi vehiculo, sólo enciende conectando + y -, y en el vehiculo del broder, con sólo conectar el +, enciende el aparato...
> 
> algun comentario? sugerencia? o consejo sobre como eliminar o reducir la distorción?, *o hay algo se que no tomó en cuenta a la hora de conectar el aparato?*
> 
> ...



Si funciona con solo conectar un cable de alimentacion, tiene que haber conectado algun punto de masa, que podria ser la conexion a lagunos de los parlantes. podrias indicarnos como estan haciendo la conexion de todo el sistema?


----------



## joshdvd (Ene 31, 2011)

adjunto un diagrama:
tendrá algo que ver el radio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Desconectá la *audio in* , de la *salida de la radio*.

Conectá la *masa* y tocá la *audio in* con el dedo a ver su hace ruido (brm brm  )


----------



## joshdvd (Ene 31, 2011)

la masa? te referís a? 

(aun no estoy familiarizado con el lenguaje técnico)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2011)

Al cable negro - negativo que viene de los *12 V in*  , conectalo a tierra , chasis o negativo del auto.

Y tocá la puntita del cable que viene de *audio in* con el dedo a ver si hace ruido.

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 31, 2011)

Si funciona originalmente con 12 CA, cuando rectifica internamente, va a disponer de cerca de 17 volts CC. Es todo el problema, que en realidad no es un problema, es lo que tiene que pasar. Al disponer de solo de 10.6 volts (analizar el porqué ya que tiene que ver con la caída de tensión de los diodos), la potencia disponible es menor.


----------

